

B3ta's Rob picks apart the rules of making a great (small) game - notauser
http://www.e4.com/joystick/week-01.html

======
notauser
I think this is worth a look just for the Venn diagram.

(stuff you are interested in|magic!|stuff the world is interested in)

Something that every founder should bear in mind. Some of the magic rules also
apply to things other than games - for example:

Don't bore us - get to the chorus: when picking stuff for our lovely
newsletter we have the attention span of a gnat. If we're not entertained in
the first few seconds of clicking a link then we're pressing the back button.

